# FTP - Quota Problem



## Dy0nisus (10. Jan. 2008)

Ahoi 

Ich habe bei einem Account das Problem, dass man via FTP nichts mehr uploaden kann ...

Fehler vom FTP - Client:


```
[5,10.01.2008 19:54:52,0]STOR test.txt
[5,10.01.2008 19:54:52,0]150 Opening ASCII mode data connection for test.txt
[5,10.01.2008 19:54:52,0]552 Transfer aborted. Disk quota exceeded
[5,10.01.2008 19:54:52,0]# transferred 56 bytes in 0.047 seconds, 9.333 Kbps ( 1.167 Kbps), transfer failed.
[-1,10.01.2008 19:54:52,4]Transfer request completed with status: Failed, 1 SubItem(s) failed
```
Das ISPConfig WI zeigt die Quota aber korrekt an (und ist lange nicht erreicht).

Wo kann ich das Problem beheben?

Viele Grüße
Dennis


----------



## Till (11. Jan. 2008)

Das Quota für den Account ist voll. Setzt das Disk Quota des FTP Users höher.


----------



## Dy0nisus (11. Jan. 2008)

Oh ... ich dachte immer, der für den User zugeteilte Web - Speicher bezieht sich nur auf das für ihn eigene Web - Verzeichnis ~user, nicht aber auf das "globale" Web - Verzeichnis der Domain!


----------



## Till (12. Jan. 2008)

Das Quota des Web ist ein Group-Quota, der User ist Mitglied dieser Gruppe und hat zusätzlich noch ein eigenes Quota (User Quota). Wenn nun eines der beiden Limits erreicht wird, ist das Quota voll.


----------



## Dy0nisus (16. Jan. 2008)

ah okay


----------

